# can you damage a multimeter?



## homerenovator (Aug 2, 2012)

I will be starting college soon (within 1year) to become an elelctrician. One tool i know i will need is a multimeter. I would like to know how to use it beclre going into college, but i dont want to buy one and use it wrong only to destroy it (if thats possible?????) If you have it on the wrong setting when testing say voltage, can/will it destroy the multimeter?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Yes you can. Had many of my new IC's fry an old analog that we first gave them, then giving them a FLuke meter. Also have had a few Fluke meters get fried.

Majority of the time, it was due to the unit was ready to go. Other times it was someone being in a hurry, and not checking the setting or where the probes were connected.


----------



## homerenovator (Aug 2, 2012)

gregzoll said:


> Yes you can. Had many of my new IC's fry an old analog that we first gave them, then giving them a FLuke meter. Also have had a few Fluke meters get fried.
> 
> Majority of the time, it was due to the unit was ready to go. Other times it was someone being in a hurry, and not checking the setting or where the probes were connected.


Any suggestions on how to "learn" a multimeter without frying one. I was going to get a fluke but i dont want to spwnd that kind of money repetatively.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

The instructions that come with them teach you the basics. You are over thinking all of this. If you are going to school to learn how to work on electronic circuits, or electrical, the instructor will spend some time, educating the class in how to use a DVM or DMM. You can find youtube videos on this subject by the ton.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

See next Post


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

diyer111 said:


> Any suggestions on how to "learn" a multimeter ----- I was going to get a fluke-------


I would get an El-Cheapo meter similar to this back lit model:
http://www.harborfreight.com/7-function-digital-multimeter-69096.html

At the same time get a Voltage Sniffer:
http://www.harborfreight.com/non-contact-voltage-tester-97218.html


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Dito on the HF....they actually work pretty good. About the only thing your going to fry is the ohm section if you try to measure house voltage with it in the ohm position....and the fuse if you try to measure house voltage with it in the Amp configuration....

But just so you know...I doubt there is a sparky out there who has not blown the amp fuse because they forgot to put in back in volt mode.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

My two year old $250 Fieldpiece digital SC77 has a switch problem now, forced me to buy a new one last month. 

While I do believe you can get away with certain entry level tools for certain things I would never recommend a cheap meter. They are built differently, calibrated differently. When it comes to testing amps and voltages and the likes you need top of the line. I'd recommend a digital clamp meter of name brand.

Check your local pawn shops and craigslist for best bets. 

Fluke and Fieldpiece are two great meters but know that Fluke is geared more towards electrical work and Fieldpiece towards both electrical and hvac.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I had a helper that melted his meter and test leads once. 

Could not figure out how he did it, and he did not know what he did wrong, but cost him a new meter. 

Was only running a 240 V 40 amp circuit. 

but his meter was a puddle, after the error. 
So yes you can damage them, but your instructor will teach you the correct way to use one, and read the instruction manual twice.

ED


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

ddawg16, I did that playing around with my dad's old analog Bell & Howell DMM one day, when I was about 8. Lucky it was just the fuse inside.

de-nagorg, done that also when my father was showing me how to use his test equipment, while he was building a Heathkit TV. Those were the days, when your father or even you could order a whole kit for a tv, stereo, computer, Ham Radio, and build it at home. Compared to today.


----------



## landfillwizard (Feb 21, 2014)

Yes you can destroy a multimeter. Look for coupons for Harbor Freight and you can get a free one with any purchase. I have several, 2 in the house, 1 in the garage, 1 in the barn and 1 in my truck. They are good enough for you to start with but once you get in school, ask your professor which one to get.


----------



## homerenovator (Aug 2, 2012)

Well i'm glad i didn't "jump the gun" and buy a fluke only to have it melt away in my hand. Hahaha


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

diyer111 said:


> Well i'm glad i didn't "jump the gun" and buy a fluke only to have it melt away in my hand. Hahaha


It would have to take some serious voltage for a meter to melt.


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

I toasted the first meter I got my hands on. You are a smart feller for even anticipating the possibility.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

de-nagorg said:


> I had a helper that melted his meter and test leads once.
> 
> Could not figure out how he did it, and he did not know what he did wrong, but cost him a new meter.
> 
> ...


Checking across a single pole contactor and allowing the load to go through your meter will tend to destroy them.


----------



## Scottg (Nov 5, 2012)

Two things...

* Sometimes you might do something to blow the fuse in a multimeter, which doesn't completely ruin it, but will cost you money and time to replace.

* If you're doing electronics, you might need milliamps. So if you need a mA scale for measuring small amperage electronics circuits, be careful that the meter you get has that range. A lot of meters for electricians won't have this, including a lot of the Flukes. They have amps of course, just maybe not down to the level you need. You don't want to spend $150 for a great, name brand meter and find it just can't measure what you want!

I'm not an expert here, but I like auto-ranging. Just easier than trying to have to adjust.


----------

